

Scientists Make Desktop Black Hole - releasedatez
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/10/desktop-black-hole/

======
pvg
"Black hole" is misleading since the usage is a fairly significant departure
from the usual definition. It's really closer to "black body" for a particular
chunk of the spectrum. The Wired bit confuses matters further by talking about
things being 'sucked into' the 'black hole'.

~~~
lutorm
Yes, by the description it sounds like a blackbody. But it doesn't look that
black in the picture... ;-)

~~~
roundsquare
As far as I can tell, it wouldn't unless it absorbed the visible light
spectrum... but I'm no physicist.

------
anigbrowl
Paper:
[http://arxiv1.library.cornell.edu/PS_cache/arxiv/pdf/0910/09...](http://arxiv1.library.cornell.edu/PS_cache/arxiv/pdf/0910/0910.2159v1.pdf)

~~~
releasedatez
oh nice. Thanks for sharing this.

